# Renting a car in Costa Rica, for 1 week



## sunnysky2k (Jan 11, 2009)

OMG!
So much headach due to transportion isue inner Costa Rica. finally I decided to rent a car. Do you book a car in US or in Costa Rica and how much do you pay for a week including tax and basic insurance?
Do you buy extra insurance? I have a mastercard which I believe there is some protection.
What kind of car do you rent?
I am planing from San Jose to Arenal to Manuel Antonio then back to San Jose.
How is road conditon?
Thank you very much!!!


----------



## DebBrown (Jan 11, 2009)

We visited Costa Rica years ago so I don't have any recent experience.  We reserved a car in advance through a major chain.  We rented a 4-wheel drive vehicle.  Very few roads are paved so having the clearance was essential.  

From our resort on the Guanacaste Coast we had to ford rivers to get to nearby towns.  The unpaved roads were not gravel but mud and boulders.  It was quite an experience!

Deb


----------



## Mr. Vker (Feb 1, 2009)

We had a car reserved with Hertz (I believe).  However, upon arrival, there are opportunities to negotiate a great price at the airport.  You can then cancel your reservation.  I wouldn't leave the US without a car reserved.


----------



## honeybunney (Feb 5, 2009)

Highly advise you to rent an SUV.  Drove from Liberia Airport to Arenal and glad that we rented an SUV with all those bumpy roads.  I read the posting here in TUG advising to rent an SUV and I'm glad the Tuggers were so nice to share that tip.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Feb 7, 2009)

honeybunney said:


> Highly advise you to rent an SUV.  Drove from Liberia Airport to Arenal and glad that we rented an SUV with all those bumpy roads.  I read the posting here in TUG advising to rent an SUV and I'm glad the Tuggers were so nice to share that tip.



You are correct.  Ishould have said SUV as well.  We rented a diesel Toyota Land Cruiser.  We were very glad we had it.  

Funny story-at some point we needed more fuel.  Driving through some town, we saw a familiar gas sign.  The station was nothing more than 55 gallon drums in a garage with hand pumps.  After filling us up, he tried to tell us how much we owed.  I did not speak spanish.  He wrote the amount in the dust on the side or our suv.  We paid and were on our way.  

These are the stories that make great vacations.


----------



## bailey (Feb 11, 2009)

We rented a car from Tricolor.  It wasn't a 4 x 4 and the roads were fine.  We drove from Guanacaste to Arenal to San Jose then to Jaco and on to Manuel Antonio.  From there we drove to Flamingo Beach.  No problems whatsoever.  Don't remember the cost, but it was quite reasonable.  We actually didn't really drive within San Jose (took a taxi) because traffic was crazy.  From everything I read, I was expecting the worst....it's much better than driving in Mexico.


----------



## eal (Feb 14, 2009)

we rented a Toyota Corolla through a broker at www.vacationcity.com for a very good price.  If you are travelling during the dry season you don't need a 4X drive


----------



## Dunk (Feb 25, 2009)

Try Dean at www.renta4x4incostarica.com
They have great rates, great service and include all insurance.


----------



## Archie583 (Oct 27, 2009)

*Renting a car in Costa Rica for 1 week*

Just got back from 3 weeks in Costa Rica. We rented a 4wd SUV from Thrifty just outside the Liberian airport.  Be sure to get a GPS with your car, it will make travel much easier.  Our car price was about $500.00 a week which included all the insurance costs.


----------



## teamjd (Jan 25, 2010)

*4x4 rental in Jul/Aug*

Still hoping to find current info on Costa Rica & 4X4 rentals on TUG.

I checked out the 4X4 rental place mentioned at the bottom of the thread, and it looked  interesting. After checking Trip Advisor Costa Rica, someone just got back and gave a disastrous report of them. I am assuming it's the same company. I couldn't really find a company name other than "Rent a 4x4 in Costa Rica"

Anyone recently back that can recommend a 4x4 company?


----------



## brother coony (Jan 25, 2010)

Got Back in Aug. but I dont think I will be of much help as I cant even remember the name of our rental car company, we stayed at the Paridius Playa Conchal, and they had a rental car desk at the hotel, we just rented from them,negoitated our price, they told us what they wanted, and we told them what we were will to pay, we thought was low balling, but they accept it, then luck was on our side we were to get a 6 passanger mits pagaro
but they did not have any available so we got a 7 passanger that was great as we took a guide with us,paid him $40 per.day 12 hr days
most resort has a rental car desk,give them what you think is a fair price, you should have no problem,Costa Rica was great,lots to see and do


----------

